# 

## nodan

Szukam systemu alarmowego dla małego domku.  2 kontaktory, 6 czujek, 1 czujka  gazu, 2 manipulatory, 1 syrena. Okablowanie poprowadzone. Jaki system mi polecicie, nie drogi?

----------


## adam_mk

Wiesz, że "tanie mięso psi jedzą"?
DOBRY zrób alarm a nie NAJTAŃSZY.
Już czytam , że spaprałes projekt...
Adam M.

----------


## nodan

Jest poprostu taki wybór ze nie wiadomo na co się zdecydować ( ale teraz jest tak ze wszystkim). Nie napisałem najtańszy, ale nie za drogi czyli nie taki za kilka tyśięcy zł. Owszem ma być dobry i prosty w obsłudze




> Wiesz, że "tanie mięso psi jedzą"?
> DOBRY zrób alarm a nie NAJTAŃSZY.
> Już czytam , że spaprałes projekt...
> Adam M.

----------


## robertsz

SATEL VERSA spełnia Twoje minimalne wymagania.
Jeśli myślisz troszkę przyszłościowo, chcesz tym coś sterować to SATEL INTEGRA.

Co można sterować? 
No na przykład: Rolety, oświetlenie, cyrkulację CWU... taka mini-automatyka domowa.

Skup się na doborze dobrych czujek i prawidłowym montażu kontaktronów.

----------


## nodan

Dzięki Versa będzie wystarczająca. Jakie czujki dobrać? Nie mamy zwierząt, ale mamy wentylacje mechaniczną - nie wiem czy ma to jakiś wpływ.

----------


## adam_mk

Kiepski z Ciebie alarmiarz...
Jeszcze nie zacząłeś a już spaprałeś.
Nie zapomniałeś aby o tym PO CO CI ten alarm?
"ma być dobry i prosty w obsłudze"
A nie lepszy by był - SKUTECZNIE DZIAŁAJĄCY?

PO CO CI te czujki przestrzenne?
Te kontaktrony?
Kasy masz za dużo a znajomości problematyki - za mało!

Wyjdź przed dom.
Zamknij go na klucz.
Klucz oddaj komu na przechowanie.
POTEM spróbuj wejść do środka zamkniętego domu.
*WYOBRAŹ SOBIE krok po kroku czynności, jakich musiałbyś dokonać, aby to zrobić!*
Pomyśl jak włamywacz czy menel, co przez okno widzi rozłożone na stole w salonie błyskotki żony i ładny telewizor!

Potem odbierz ten klucz, wejdź do domu i zerwij to okablowanie i rozłóż to nowe - dobre.
Albo i nie, bo przecież "już jest ładnie położone!"
Ale jeżeli TAKA będzie decyzja - to nie wypisuj tu głupot o dobrym alarmie...

Adam M.

----------


## gregory6

Mam problem podobnego typu. Posiadam dość długi wjazd do domu, czy takie kamery http://sklep.cseie.com.pl/c/215/kopu...blicznych.html na bramie wystarczą? A może polecicie mi jakieś inne?

----------


## dendrytus

> czy takie kamery http://sklep.cseie.com.pl/c/215/kopu...blicznych.html na bramie wystarczą?


Wystarczą do czego?

----------


## gregory6

> Wystarczą do czego?


Chciałbym się dowiedzieć dokładniej ile ich trzeba, tak aby odpowiednio objęły wjazd w bramę, cały podjazd do domu i wjazd do garażu. No i oczywiście czy ich parametry wystarczą. Naprawdę jestem zielony w temacie  :wink:

----------


## carver

> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć dokładniej ile ich trzeba, tak aby odpowiednio objęły wjazd w bramę, cały podjazd do domu i wjazd do garażu. No i oczywiście czy ich parametry wystarczą. Naprawdę jestem zielony w temacie


Może wystarczy jedna, a może potrzebujesz czterech. Nawet fachowiec nie da Ci jasnej odpowiedzi. Tu trzeba zrobić wizję lokalną, ustalić co chcesz widzieć. Bo to, że kamera coś "obejmuje" nie oznacza, że jest to widoczne. Właśnie siedzę przed monitorami i widzę obraz z kilkunastu kamer. Wszystkie zakładali fachowcy, ale nie wszystkie dają dobry obraz. Wystarczy nieodpowiedni obiektyw i sztuczne oświetlenie i widzisz coś, co trudno jest zidentyfikować. Nie mówiąc już o tym co zostanie zapisane na rejestratorze. O ile taki w ogóle jest potrzebny. Nie twierdzę, że trzeba wyłożyć od razu kupę kasy na sprzęt, ale wyrzucić kaskę na sprzęt nie działający w danych warunkach w prawidłowy sposób też mija się z celem. Poszukaj kogoś, kto się tym zajmuje. Bo tutaj na pewno nikt Ci nie pomoże. Zbyt wiele niewiadomych. Na odległość można doradzić wybór wizjera do drzwi, ale nie kamery.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Maanniutek

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o kamery to odradzam kupowanie ich na internecie. Mieliśmy wielu klientów którzy w ten sposób dali się nabrać.
Mogę poprzeć przedmówcę że trzeba zobaczyć obiekt na żywo zdalnie nikt CI nie doradzi. 
Żeby dopasować odpowiednie kamery należy ocenić co mają widzieć z jakiej odległości jak szeroki obszar co ma wpływ na dobór obiektywu.
Kolejnymi aspektami są warunki w jakich będą pracować np oświetlenie w nocy, czy będą pracowały pod słońce itp
Mamy w ofercie darmową wizje lokalną i szybki kosztorys w przypadku pytań proszę o kontakt.

----------


## Maanniutek

> Dzięki Versa będzie wystarczająca. Jakie czujki dobrać? Nie mamy zwierząt, ale mamy wentylacje mechaniczną - nie wiem czy ma to jakiś wpływ.


dobrze kolega doradził Versa będzie wystarczająca tylko Versa 10  do tego klawiatura LCD żebyś nie miał problemów z obsługą
Jeśli chodzi o czujniki ruchu to polecam czujniki firmy Bosh nie są dużo droższe od satela ale są bezproblemowe.
A co do wentylacji to pytanie jak daleko czujniki są oddalone od nawiewów jeśli blisko to muszą być czujniki dualne.

----------


## leniin

Podepnę sie pod temat

Mam dom 135m2 z poddaszem uzytkowym. Chcialbym zamontowac 5 czujek (pomieszczenie gospodarcze, wiatrolap, kuchnia, salon i klatka schodowa) + czujka gazu w pomieszczeniu g.
Chciałbym podlaczyc karte tel. by wysylala mi powiadomienia o wlaczonym alarmie
Znalazlem taki zestaw (bez czujki gazu) czy moze byc czy lepiej jakis inny ?

ALARM SATEL VERSA-10 LCD GSM, SMS + 6 CZUJEK BOSCH
http://allegro.pl/alarm-satel-versa-...155985321.html

Jak bym chcial podlaczyc kamerke przy wejsciu to musze miec jakis inny zestaw?


PS. Znalazlem taki zestaw ale on jest osobny 
http://allegro.pl/tani-monitoring-ko...tml#tabsAnchor

Czy jest jakis zestaw alarm z kamerka?

Bede wdzieczny za pomoc

----------


## robertsz

leniin
Zastanów się nad zakupem tego zestawu: http://allegro.pl/czujki-odporn-na-z...115305432.html
INTEGRA w stosunku do VERSY to jak ford i polonez.
Powiadomienie SMS (ELMES - GSM2) to koszt ~300zł - http://allegro.pl/elmes-gsm2-modul-p...158845801.html

Więc, w podobnych pieniądzach będziesz miał system alarmowy z bardzo dużymi możliwościami konfiguracji i co ważniejsze z dużymi możliwościami dalszej rozbudowy.
Moduł GSM jaki Ci proponuję jest banalny w obsłudze, zmiana telefonów w rodzinie nie wymaga wizyty specjalisty żeby przeprogramować moduł GSM.

----------


## leniin

Dzieki

----------


## rzufik1

tylko nie  versa w  żadnej  postaci
Lepiej  już  Ca10 :smile:    a zdecydowanie  lepiej  Integra

----------


## xtea

> Szukam systemu alarmowego dla małego domku.  2 kontaktory, 6 czujek, 1 czujka  gazu, 2 manipulatory, 1 syrena. Okablowanie poprowadzone. Jaki system mi polecicie, nie drogi?


Za 990 PLN kupisz na Allegro alarm PLC o symbolu PLC2011B0. 
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ription=1&sg=0

Nie potrzeba do niego żadnych manipulatorów co obniża koszty i ułatwia użytkowanie i ma 1000 innych wbudowanych funkcji.

----------


## adwlodar

Ma to jakieś certyfikaty? Co na to ubezpieczyciel? Wolałbym dołożyć do Versy lub Integry, to wydatek raz na lata.

----------


## Maher

> Za 990 PLN kupisz na Allegro alarm PLC o symbolu PLC2011B0. 
> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ription=1&sg=0
> 
> Nie potrzeba do niego żadnych manipulatorów co obniża koszty i ułatwia użytkowanie i ma 1000 innych wbudowanych funkcji.


Według opisu ma tylko 4 wyjścia do sterowania (versa ma ich 12), jest możliwość ich zwiększenia?

----------


## xtea

> Według opisu ma tylko 4 wyjścia do sterowania (versa ma ich 12), jest możliwość ich zwiększenia?


Tak możesz zwiększyć ilość wyjść o kolejne 8 poprzez przekaźniki dołączone do magistrali 1-Wire. Akceptuje zewnętrzne układy wykonawcze oparte na DS2408.
Wyjść jest w sumie 6, a nie 4, bo oba plusy też są sterowane. Czyli 6 + 8 daje razem 14 wyjść. I ma wbudowane 4 termoregulatory.

Aha i w ogóle nie potrzeba żadnych manipulatorów, żadnego prucia ścian pod nie. Ponieważ transmisja jest silnie szyfrowana to można uzbrajać czy rozbrajać z telefonu. Właściwie to pudełko na szynę TH35 to jedyny wydatek.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ma to jakieś certyfikaty? Co na to ubezpieczyciel? Wolałbym dołożyć do Versy lub Integry, to wydatek raz na lata.


Jak weźmiesz versę zamiast tego wynalazku to ci jeszcze dopłacą. W pewnym sensie.



> Za 990 PLN kupisz na Allegro alarm PLC o symbolu PLC2011B0. 
> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...ription=1&sg=0
> 
> Nie potrzeba do niego żadnych manipulatorów co obniża koszty i ułatwia użytkowanie i ma 1000 innych wbudowanych funkcji.


Których nikt nie potrzebuje, ale za to nie ma tych które niezbędne.




> Tak możesz zwiększyć ilość wyjść o kolejne 8 poprzez przekaźniki dołączone do magistrali 1-Wire. Akceptuje zewnętrzne układy wykonawcze oparte na DS2408.
> Wyjść jest w sumie 6, a nie 4, bo oba plusy też są sterowane. Czyli 6 + 8 daje razem 14 wyjść. I ma wbudowane 4 termoregulatory.


Jak podłączyć do tego systemu syrenę alarmową?
Jak wyprowadzić sygnał awarii akumulatora, systemu i brak 230V?
Jak realizowana jest pamięć zdarzeń? Dość istotna funkcja przy problemach i np. włamaniu.



> Aha i w ogóle nie potrzeba żadnych manipulatorów, żadnego prucia ścian pod nie. Ponieważ transmisja jest silnie szyfrowana to można uzbrajać czy rozbrajać z telefonu. Właściwie to pudełko na szynę TH35 to jedyny wydatek.


Zapomniałeś wspomnieć o dwóch zasilaczach buforowych i dwóch akumulatorach.
Ja akurat wolałbym manipulator, za który w pewnym sensie ktoś mi dopłaca, jak wezmę versę zamiast tego twojego PLC

Tu mamy zestawik
http://allegro.pl/zestaw-alarmu-sate...186845471.html
za 784 zł z akumulatorem, zasilaczem sygnalizatorem zew., czujnikami obudową, 4 pirami i normalną centralką alarmową z certyfikatami i klawiaturą. 

Jeszcze jakieś mądrości na temat chińszczyzny? Nawet bez klawiatury kosztuje 990zł.

----------


## yaiba83

Satel to akurat sprawdzony zestaw alarmowy. A ten wynalazek z elementami po 1-Wire, heh...
Kiedyś bawiłem się Atmegą i szyną 1-Wire - w skrócie na tym bym alarmu nie zrobił.
W dodatku drożej i tak trzeba samemu dłubać.
Najlepsze oryginalne i sprawdzone rozwiązania.

----------


## xtea

> Satel to akurat sprawdzony zestaw alarmowy. A ten wynalazek z elementami po 1-Wire, heh...
> Kiedyś bawiłem się Atmegą i szyną 1-Wire - w skrócie na tym bym alarmu nie zrobił.
> W dodatku drożej i tak trzeba samemu dłubać.
> Najlepsze oryginalne i sprawdzone rozwiązania.


Przecież ten "wynalazek" jak go nazywasz to nie żadna podróbka Satela. Satel nie jest żadnym oryginałem dla innych urządzeń. To zupełnie inne urządzenie, bardziej nowoczesne. No a magistrala 1-Wire nie jest do podłączania czujek alarmowych tylko do mierzenia i regulacji temperatur i działa bardzo stabilnie. U mnie PLC2011B0 bezproblemowo działa od roku. Nie miałem jednego fałszywego alarmu. Po trzecie to nie jest alarm "zrobiony na szynie 1-Wire". 1-Wire jest dodatkiem i to działającym bardzo stabilnie. Mam podłączne 22 termometry DS18B20. Do celów alarmowych jest 21 wejść analogowych, które rozpoznają po 4 czujki na każdym wejściu.

----------


## dendrytus

> U mnie PLC2011B0 bezproblemowo działa od roku. Nie miałem jednego fałszywego alarmu.


Po pierwsze centrale alarmowe nie są odpowiedzialne za fałszywe alarmy.
Po drugie skąd możesz widzieć czy miałeś fałszywe alarmy, skoro ten sterownik nie ma pamięci zdarzeń. Nawet takiej która sygnalizowałby, że w ogóle był alarm.
Życzę powodzenia w poszukiwaniu źródła fałszywych alarmów, jeśli nie daj boże wystąpią, bez pamięci zdarzeń.
Ten twój wynalazek kosztuje 1000 zł. Za 1600 zł mam integrę satela, z obudową, zasilaczem akumulatorem, manipulatorem, sygnalizatorem zewnętrznym i 12 pirami.




> Do celów alarmowych jest 21 wejść analogowych, które  rozpoznają po 4 czujki na każdym wejściu.


Czyli 84 czujniki które w przypadku pirów zasilimy z 250 mA wyjścia. Moje gratulacje.

----------


## xtea

> Po pierwsze centrale alarmowe nie są odpowiedzialne za fałszywe alarmy.
> Po drugie skąd możesz widzieć czy miałeś fałszywe alarmy, skoro ten sterownik nie ma pamięci zdarzeń. Nawet takiej która sygnalizowałby, że w ogóle był alarm.
> Życzę powodzenia w poszukiwaniu źródła fałszywych alarmów, jeśli nie daj boże wystąpią, bez pamięci zdarzeń.
> Czyli 84 czujniki które w przypadku pirów zasilimy z 250 mA wyjścia. Moje gratulacje.


Co ty wygadujesz za bzdury. Tutaj się naciska i odczytujesz logi z urządzenia. Jest tam kilkaset ostatnich logów, które miały miejsce. Czas data, co i gdzie i z czego pochodzi.
Prąd też sobie można przestawić jeżeli podłączysz zasilacz o większej wydajności. Cyfrowo ustawia się próg ograniczenia prądowego.
Jeszcze nie miałem fałszywego alarmu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co ty wygadujesz za bzdury. Tutaj się naciska i odczytujesz logi z urządzenia. Jest tam kilkaset ostatnich logów, które miały miejsce. Czas data, co i gdzie i z czego pochodzi.


To może wklej te logi. Dużo mniej roboty niż wklejanie zdjęcia.
I miło będzie jak na przyszlłość użyjesz printscreena, zamast kamery ze szpadla.



> Prąd też sobie można przestawić jeżeli podłączysz zasilacz o większej wydajności. Cyfrowo ustawia się próg ograniczenia prądowego.
> Jeszcze nie miałem fałszywego alarmu.


Dodatkowy zasilacz to dodatkowe koszty.
integra ma zasilacz 3A każde, Versa 2A. Zasilacz jest oczywiście wliczony w cenę.
I tak z ciekawości, logi oczywiście zawierają informacje o awarii akumulatora, braku łączności, sabotażu, zwarci zasilnia 12V, braku 230V czy ogólnej awarii..
Zanim wrzucisz te logi to zasymiluj je u siebie. Inni forumowicze będą ci wdzięczni za rzetelne potwierdzenie twoich słów..
Możesz logi odczytać na telefonie?
I jak rozwiązałeś problem awaryjnego zasilania. akumulatory są 12V, a ten twój sterownik ma zasilanie 15V.
I jaki jest pobór prądu przez ten sterownik w stanie gotowości. Integra 128 satela bierze 149mA, a Versa maksymalnie 135mA

Jak dostajesz się do domu jeśli zgubiłeś/uszkodziła/rozładowała się komórka?

----------


## yaiba83

Ludzie to już w paranoję wpadają. Jeszcze trochę to wodę w WC będą spuszczać telefonem komórkowym.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ludzie to już w paranoję wpadają. Jeszcze trochę to wodę w WC będą spuszczać telefonem komórkowym.


Jak zainstalujesz sobie bidet, to będziesz wiedział dlaczego ciepła woda jest taka ważna.



PS.
Co to jest bidet znajdziesz w wikipedii.

----------


## xtea

> To może wklej te logi. Dużo mniej roboty niż wklejanie zdjęcia.
> I miło będzie jak na przyszlłość użyjesz printscreena, zamast kamery ze szpadla.


Ty nie masz się już do czego przyczepić. Używam alt+printscreen i zapisuję do painta.
Centrala zużywa ciut mniej niż 90mA zmierzone na tych 15V. Dochodzi do tego prąd ładowania akumulatora który maleje do zera po naładowaniu. Przy odłączonym lub w pełni naładowanym akumulatorze z 15V idzie 90mA czyli około 1 Wat. Zasilacz w komplecie jest 1.2A/15V.

Syrena ma własny akumulator, dialer GSM z Allegro ma własny akumulator. Dialer pobiera w czasie wykręcania numeru ciut ponad 1.3 Ampera.
I tak by było za mało na zasilacz 3A w chwili gdy wszystko się odzywa.
Czujka PIR bierze około 10mA, mam ich 8. Reszta to kontaktrony i czujniki rezystywne.
Jestem super zadowolony i jestem zadowolony z faktu, że nie musiałem płacić firmom tylko całą automatykę zrobiłem sam według tych schematów http://www.elkom.com.tw/m/PLC2011A0_...0_circuits.pdf a sprzęt kupiłem na Allegro, bez pośredników.

----------


## yaiba83

> Jak zainstalujesz sobie bidet, to będziesz wiedział dlaczego ciepła woda jest taka ważna.
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Co to jest bidet znajdziesz w wikipedii.


Co to jest bidet to wiem bez wikipedii. Nie posiadam takiego urządzenia i nie mam zamiaru instalować, bo radzę sobie w zupełnie inny równie skuteczny sposób.
Ale wracając do tematu jak się ma moja wypowiedź do tej o bidecie?

----------


## yaiba83

Odnośnie jak ważna jest woda ciepła - ja mam czasowo cyrkulację załączaną na stałe, nawet nie kombinuję z załączaniem przerywanym np 10/10min i jakoś nie narzekam na kosmiczne rachunki za podgrzew wody.

----------


## photos

Dobrzy i mądrzy koledzy doradźcie bo nie znam się kompletnie na tych sprawach. Chce zamontować alarm, ale nie wiem czy te allegrowki do czegoś się nadają. Otóż ja potrzebuje tylko jedna czujkę ruchu i około 9 czujek na okna. Czujka ruchu będzie w centralnym miejscu i w ostateczności może być połączona przewodem z centrala. Wiadomo ze te przyokienne muszą być bezprzewodowe. Często wyjeżdżam i wolałbym aby alarm miał moduł gsm. Ale tez zona kiedy jest sama w domu mogłaby sobie uruchomić same czujki okienne i swobodnie się poruszać. Znalazłem coś takiego
http://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowy-alar...092393225.html
Oczywiście trzeba rozbudować o dodatkowe czujki na okna i cena wzrośnie, podobnie syrena zewnętrzna.
Ogólnie czy z kasa około 600-700 zl da sie coś takiego zrobić...??
Jak to polak szukam...ale pewnie skonczy sie na SATEL'u. tylko kasa juz nia taka


O i znalazlem cos takiego...co prawda musialbym dokupic dedykowane kontraktrony, ale to juz wyglada konkretniej
http://allegro.pl/1-czujka-warszawa-...041369798.html

----------


## fenix2

> Dobrzy i mądrzy koledzy doradźcie bo nie znam się kompletnie na tych sprawach. Chce zamontować alarm, ale nie wiem czy te allegrowki do czegoś się nadają. Otóż ja potrzebuje tylko jedna czujkę ruchu i około 9 czujek na okna. Czujka ruchu będzie w centralnym miejscu i w ostateczności może być połączona przewodem z centrala. Wiadomo ze te przyokienne muszą być bezprzewodowe. Często wyjeżdżam i wolałbym aby alarm miał moduł gsm. Ale tez zona kiedy jest sama w domu mogłaby sobie uruchomić same czujki okienne i swobodnie się poruszać. Znalazłem coś takiego
> http://allegro.pl/bezprzewodowy-alarm-z-powiadomieniem-gsm-2-czujki-i3092393225.html
> Oczywiście trzeba rozbudować o dodatkowe czujki na okna i cena wzrośnie, podobnie syrena zewnętrzna.
> Ogólnie czy z kasa około 600-700 zl da sie coś takiego zrobić...??
> Jak to polak szukam...ale pewnie skonczy sie na SATEL'u. tylko kasa juz nia taka
> 
> 
> O i znalazlem cos takiego...co prawda musialbym dokupic dedykowane kontraktrony, ale to juz wyglada konkretniej
> http://allegro.pl/1-czujka-warszawa-alarm-bezprzewodowy-satel-micra-i3041369798.html


Z bezprzewodowych mogę polecić Ci centrale CB32 Elmes (~240zł) i do tego GSM2 ELMES (~300zł) czujki bezprzewodowe kontaktronowe są po około 60zł.

----------


## photos

Dzięki za zainteresowanie.
Wysłałem zaptanie do kilku sprzedawcow na allegro i satela micra z jedna czujka przewodowa, 8 kontaktronow, akumulatorem, dwa piloty i dostalem wyceny na okolo 1300 zl
Widze ze ten elmes kosztowalby bardzo podobnie.Ktory lepszy masz rozeznanie?? Pewnie ciezko stwierdzic.
Ale tak pokombinowalem i widze ze dam rade wepchnac cztery czujki przewodowe i na razie na tym chyba przestane. W satelu micra bedzie to koszt okolo 950 zl. Za jakis czas dołożę kilka bezprzewodowych.
Satela jednak trzeba konfigurować, podobno to nic strasznego i sprzedawcy mowia ze pomoga telefonicznie przy uruchamianiu, a jak to wyglada w elmesie?

Juz znalazłem, też jest kabel i trzeba programować. Przewaga elmesa to obsluga wiecej czujek bezprzewodowych.

----------


## fenix2

Elmes obsługuje do 32 czujek i 2 możesz zastosować przewodowe. Programowanie jest banalnie proste z poziomu klawiatury. Masz akumulatorki w zestawie które wytrzymują około 72h nie trzeba dodatkowej klawiatury. Ale jakoś trzeba zasilić GSM2. 
Micre policzyli ci kompletny system? Z klawiaturą obudową i akumulatorem?
Decyzja należy do Ciebie.

----------


## photos

Tak z obudową i akumulatorem natomiast bez klawiatury. Jej koszt okolo 100 zl. Alezastanawiam sie czy jest to potrzebne skoro sa dwa piloty. W elmesie tez zresztą radza aby centrale schowac "gleboko" i używać pilotow.
No jeszcze pomysle. Dzieki za rady

----------


## fenix2

Stosowanie pilotów jest na pewno wygodniejsze.
Centrale jeżeli jest możliwość schować w najmniej dostępne miejsce i najlepiej jeżeli na drodze do centrali będzie umieszczona czujka natychmiastowa.

----------


## Maanniutek

nie wiem dlaczego niektrzy tak jadą po versie, jest to bardzo dobry system a tańszy od integry o ile nie mamy bardzo rozbudowanego systemu, Versą można sterować przez internet, sms itp jest to pośrednie rozwiązanie pomiędzy ca10 a integra, jest prostrza w obsłudze niż ca10 a ma przewage nad integrą np wyborem rezystancji parametrów wejść  :smile:  Zamontowaliśmy tych systemów ponad 100 i każdy klient jest zadowolony.

----------


## dżodar

Witam
Może jest ktoś chętny do porównania SATEL INTEGRA 24 z Risco GTX ONE?. Musze wybrać a kompletnie nie mam pojęcia ... Instalacja alarmowa w domu jednorodzinnym 180 m kw, czujki PIR, PIR+MW, dymu, radiolinia napadowa, będą też kamery na zewnątrz

----------


## Maanniutek

Witam
Jeśli chodzi o porównanie to wybieraj Integrę, GTX ONE to jest system stworzony dla firmy Solid Security firmy Risco. Jełśi chcesz się uzależnić od firmy Solid w pełni nie tylko monitoringiem to wybierz GTX ONE. Systemy firmy Risco w porównaniu z Satel wychodzą gorzej. Z doświadczenia częste problemy z klawiaturami szczególnie dotykowymi, wrażliwa magistrala na przepięcia itp. Kamery też pewnie zaproponowali Ci firmy BCS ponieważ jest to też marka Solidu od takiego dystrybutora jak NSS Trebor którego właścicielem jest firma Solid  :smile:  Kamery jednak nie mają nic wspólnego z alarmem jest to odrębny system.

----------


## dżodar

Dzięki Maanniutek.
Myślisz że dla 6 x PIR, 2 x PIR +MW, dym komunikacja internet, sms, radiolinia napad - Integra 24 jest O.K.?
Może jest lepsze i tańsze rozwiązanie ? Domek nie za wielki...
Padają nazwy : Versa, Elmes. Może jakbym rozkminił  " rezystancję parametrów wejść"... Ale niestety nie mam pojęcia jakie realne ma to znaczenie.

----------


## Maanniutek

Może być też versa 15 też obsługuje moduł internetowy i sms. Rezystancji parametrów wejść polega na tym że do czujnika wkładasz dwa rezystor w przypadku satel 1.1k jeden równolegle z zaciskami alarmowym czyli nc a drugi w szereg. Dzięki temu na jednym wejściu w centrali masz możliwość rozpoznania i alarmu i sabotażu czujnika.

----------


## hal9

> Odnośnie jak ważna jest woda ciepła - ja mam czasowo cyrkulację załączaną na stałe, nawet nie kombinuję z załączaniem przerywanym np 10/10min i jakoś nie narzekam na kosmiczne rachunki za podgrzew wody.


Są takie bidety co same sobie podgrzewają wodę

----------


## hal9

Bierz Versę, tak jak radzi Maanniutek. 
Integra ma trochę więcej funkcji ale ich nie wykorzystasz w "normalnej" instalacji.

----------


## hal9

Jak problemem jest cena, to instalację możesz zrobić etapowo.
Kupujesz moduł do SMSów (jest ich trochę) i przy odrobinie ekwilibrystyki - sprawny instalator sobie poradzi - robisz z niego uproszczoną centralkę alarmową. A jak już będziesz miał kasę to dokupisz "regularną" centralkę.

----------


## Maanniutek

Hal9 ma rację można to zrobić na nadajniu i pilotach. Choć zaoszczędzisz może z 200 płn. A na samym przejściu z integry na versa też już masz oszczędność.

----------


## dżodar

Powiedzcie proszę czy jest jakaś istotna różnica w czujkach Pyronix a DSC. Bo wizualnie chyba zbliżone choć trudno ocenić na podstawie zdjęć w necie..

----------


## _olo_

Odświeżę trochę wątek.
Czy na Versie zrobię bez problemu:
- sterowanie grupowe zamykaniem/otwieraniem rolet zewnętrznych we współpracy z pilotem bezprzewodowym oraz automatycznie przy uzbrajaniu alarmu,
- sterowanie dodatkowym ryglem drzwi garaż przy uzbrajaniu/rozbrajaniu alarmu,
- sterowanie bramą wjazdową za pomocą pilota alarmu,
- sterowanie automatycznym załączaniem 3-ch obwodów oświetlenia przypodłogowego po detekcji przez czujki ruchu przy rozbrojonym alarmie, 
Rozumiem, że do współpracy z GSM (powiadamianie, sterowanie) oraz do sterowania bezprzewodowego potrzebne odrębne moduły ? Czy  Versa obsługuje czujki bezprzewodowe czy tu potrzebny jakiś kolejny moduł ? 
Z opisu wynika, że Versa ma własny zasilacz 2A - dlaczego więc w wielu zestawach opartych na Versie proponuje się obudowę z zasilaczem 40VA ?

----------


## Maanniutek

bardziej zaawansowane sterowania to już integra, versa jest podstawą i nie ma możliwości tworzenia logiki, versa ma ale osobne moduły bezprzewodowe mieli wypuścić verse wrl ale do tej pory nie wyszła, zasilacz to jedno a w obudowach masz transformator na 17VAC a tego wymaga każda centrala

----------

